
Mailgun: Announcing Strategic Growth Investment from Thoma Bravo - yalooze
https://www.mailgun.com/blog/announcing-strategic-growth-investment-from-thoma-bravo
======
bretpiatt
Mailgun was a YC W11 company:
[https://www.ycdb.co/company/mailgun](https://www.ycdb.co/company/mailgun)

The original founders have moved on and put a second company through YC S15
called Gravitational:
[https://www.ycdb.co/company/gravitational](https://www.ycdb.co/company/gravitational)

------
toddmorey
I feel this is April Fools. Perhaps this line gives it away: "As of today,
we’re changing our name to Meowgun and focusing entirely on streamlining
communication between cats and their owners."

~~~
toddmorey
Actually, they clarify just below that while they are kidding on the guidance,
the acquisition is of course real. Hard to announce new news on April 1,
especially with humor included.

------
disiplus
so... search for alternatives ?

~~~
dazbradbury
Is there something about Thoma Bravo specifically that makes you say that?

Otherwise Mailgun managed to handle being acquired by Rackspace [1], and then
spin back out of Rackspace [2] reasonably well...

[1] - [https://www.mailgun.com/blog/mailgun-is-being-acquired-by-
ra...](https://www.mailgun.com/blog/mailgun-is-being-acquired-by-rackspace)

[2] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/22/mailgun-there-and-back-
aga...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/22/mailgun-there-and-back-again/)

~~~
disiplus
this part is in the email "Thoma Bravo is a leading private equity firm" but i
don't see it in the blog post.

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/23/idera-acquires-travis-
ci/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/23/idera-acquires-travis-ci/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19218036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19218036)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/b6l559/travisc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/b6l559/travisci_has_been_down_for_over_24_hours/)

~~~
maccio92
so just a blanket bias towards "private equity firms"?

